# Eye... 'Popping' Out



## Kage Davies

Er, well sort of.

This is my chocolate Hereford, from last year's Enflield show. She's a lovely doe, but always stayed tiny compared to Cait's does. Recently one of her cagemates keeled over for no apparent reason... And now she has an eye problem. I can't take a photo, I just can't look at it for that long. Not much grosses me out, but this does.

As far as I can tell, more of the sphere of her eye is visible than it should it. It sticks out farther than on the other side. The middle inside of the eye is clouded over, so it looks to be blinded. The other eye is completely normal looking. Her coat is a bit rough, but not really so. She seems a bit hunched, but not overly. She's eating fine, still active, and no obvious breathing problems.

My guess is that its a tumour pressing on her eye. My vets are a bit pants, and I think they're only going to tell me to put her to sleep anyway, so I was planning to wait and take her if she shows any signs of distress. It doesn't seem to bother her, right now, but I know they tend to hide illness anyway. If anyone does have any idea what it is, that would be great. If she IS suffering, I will take her right away. But if I can avoid it while I locate a cagemate for the only other doe left, that would be better XD.


----------



## SarahY

The same thing happened to a hamster of mine about 8 years ago. It looked exactly as you described. I put cold, wet tea bags on it every couple of hours to keep her a bit more comfortable until I could get her to the vets, then the vet pushed it back in and sewed the lid shut. Everything was fine for a couple of days but then sadly she scratched all the stitches out and made a right mess of it so I had to have her put to sleep. If she hadn't done that she'd probably have been ok 

I hope your girl is OK.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Kage Davies

She's been like it for a day or so now, and she leaves it well alone. Seen her out and about. Maybe I will run her over there then... But they hate doing anything on anything so small, and she is a small doe.


----------



## SarahY

I wish her the best of luck. My hamster didn't seem bothered by it either, but it was pretty gross to look at!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia

It's amazing how tough these little critters can be.

It's a shame they don't make Elizabethan collars (like they do for dogs) in size super-small.


----------



## Kage Davies

I bet I could make one out of acetate, but she wouldn't thank ne for it!


----------



## Kallan

Jack Garcia said:


> It's a shame they don't make Elizabethan collars (like they do for dogs) in size super-small.


They do!

http://www.kentscientific.com/products/ ... uctId=6241

!!


----------



## julieszoo

Coo, thats small. I had a rat who kept chewing stitches once and the vets made her a collar from a teeny piece of x ray film and some elastoplast. She was not best pleased but it did the trick.


----------



## Kage Davies

Update:

Took my Hereford to the Vet on Monday. When we got her out I thought she was for sure a gonner, she was squeaking at me and she seemed to have a lump on her throat. So Ben took her, but the vet told him I was neurotic, lol XD. Basically she thinks the mouse poked her eye on something, causing a trauma that made her eyeball swell. She's on Baytril to clear up any infection, but the vet was very impressed by how its healed. She's lost sight in that eye, but she doesn't seem bothered. Vet can't remove it, she's too small. The lump was nothing but me worrying, vet checked her properly and suggested it just looked that way because she'd lost some weight. Some lactol with dinner seems to have brought her apetite and her weight back up though. And the squeaking... well, I was poking her around. Its stopped now.

All in all *touch wood* she seems to be recovering. I'm slowly introducing their new cage mates to keep down the stress, but she seems to have them under her paw already.

http://newfangledblackcurrent.blogspot. ... odden.html


----------



## SarahY

Ha, love the picture :lol:

Glad to hear your girl is doing well!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Paula

Thats good news Kage 

Its good to hear a happy ending!!

Paula x


----------

